# look at my new sig pic!



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

:hug: thank you megan:hug: look at my new sig pic that MEGAN made me!!!!!!! :rofl: :roll:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

that's just awsome. elmer is adorable. megan has skills.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe! it looks great


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pic...I like it


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks, all  it looks great in your siggy carley!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome great sig.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you Megan, it came out perfect! It was such a big deal for her.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well i'm glad to have done it!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWH Car!!! I love it!!! It looks perfect!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice sig:clap::clap::clap:..good job megan


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thank you, thank you  lmao


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That siggy is HAWT ~!!! Great job Megan ~!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

looks great on ya carley!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It came out very cute!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

nice sig love the name to id get me 2 more name one glue the other fudd lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

awww thats so cool. I love it!



I AM NEXT!!!!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> that's just awsome. elmer is adorable. megan has skills.


thank you he is the cutest dog we have! :rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice job other Megan! I need to hit you up for an avatar.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

and if you look closley you can see elmers FAT ROLLS it is cute tho and i dont know why?!?!!?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol oh dang looks like im the new sig maker in town, since the other ppl that used to make sigs back in the day disappeared lmao


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol you have been hired ~! 

Leave Elmers fat rolls ...... <3 Elmer loll


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

so do i 

i <3 elmer too!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Megan Elmer Says Thank You SOo MUch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Carley it looks awesome, I love Mr. Magnificant


----------

